# My story: Just not well



## Nanato10 (Oct 27, 2015)

I am a 63 yr old mother/grandmother and I feel lousy! I know my family is sick and tired of hearing me say I don't feel well, but I don't. I have had diagnosed IBS for about 15 years, but suddenly it is getting worse. I have abdominal pain and cramping, diarrhea and incontinence for the past 6 months and cannot get to the bottom of it (no pun intended). I take imodium which helps usually really well, but now the pain is getting worse. I'm tired of tests and drs visits, but I'm so tired all the time, I feel like my quality of life is suffering badly. We have 10 grandchildren and live close to all, but I can hardly take care of them when they come over. (ages 3-13) I was encouraged when I read some of the other posts on here, because I know I'm not alone. I'd look for an IBS support group, but feel too fatigued to go to any meetings. I've done aquasize, but have been too tired to go and I really love it. My husband and I recently bought a boat, but I am afraid if I don't get this diarrhea under some semblance of control, I'd be afraid to go out for any length of time. The pain starts immediately after I eat and just keeps us, even after going. I also have diabetes(medication controlled) and hypothyroidism. Thank you for listening.


----------

